# Monty Python Self Defence Class



## Hawke (Jun 22, 2008)

The scary part is that some of us can probably relate to this clip:

[yt]5RKTSwAVaoU[/yt]

Whats if monkies

Students that assume they already know the material

Students not wishing to train in a certain aspect of the art

Lack of commitment from the attacker

Injury from an intsructor (head or guest)

At least we now know how to defend against an attacker with a banana.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 22, 2008)

But what about pointed sticks?


----------



## Kacey (Jun 22, 2008)

Goes with this one, I think.

[yt]h_vvI26NnwE[/yt]

"Like a lot of beginning students, you attacked me _wrong_!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 22, 2008)

Kacey said:


> Goes with this one, I think.
> 
> [yt]h_vvI26NnwE[/yt]
> 
> "Like a lot of beginning students, you attacked me _wrong_!


 
That would be funny if it wasn't almost verbatim some of the stuff I've heard so called teachers spout.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 22, 2008)

The Monty Python sketch is a classic, and the otehr one is prety classic too!


----------



## Hawke (Jun 22, 2008)

You guys probably have see this already:

FOOT FIST WAY
[yt]6hO9lP4lVvY[/yt]


----------

